# Any tech support in the house re: memory cards?



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going out of town this coming weekend and I really need an answer fast so I can work out a solution. When I got my camera for a late birthday present, my mom ordered a 16 GB Kingston SDHC memory card to go with it. The card works fine in my camera, but I cannot access it via the two computers I use. (Both are older computers, one with built-in card readers in the tower and the other with a USB-connected Sandisk Reader.)

So what I've been using instead is one of these tiny 1 GB cards that is designed to fit in a cell phone. I use the adapter to put it in my camera, and its been working fine until this last weekend. Now it periodically tells me (the camera does) that the card is unreadable or corrupted. I can get most of the pics, but some become unreadable. And it leaves these unreadable files on there and restores them if I delete them. 

I really don't want to rely on this faulty 1 GB card for the coming weekend unless there's a way to repair it. I can get another card if I need to (I'm thinking like a 4 GB), but I'm afraid I'm going to get another that my computer wont read. I was just going to order one of Amazon and pay for fast shipping. Is it possible my computer wont read the Kingston because its and SDHC card versus just an SD card? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

If your running into issues with your computer reading the SDHC card its propably because your media card reader on your machine is designed around the SD type cards. You will need to run a firmware upgrade(if available) on your media card reader built into your pc to fix the problem. Old media card readers are only compaitable up to 4gb.

You might could invest in this 
SDHC Memory Card Reader

Media card readers that support SDHC are backwards compatiable with SD cards but not the other way around


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Also did your camera come with a data cable? Most computers these days have a mini usb to usb cable that you can plug into your camera and then plug into your computer. That way you could just leave the SD card in your camera and plug it into your computer and just pull the files over that way. Because like McLeod said you might have a firmware issue, and using the USB cable would probably just be quicker and easier.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wingman, I'm going to run in the other room and try that. I think it did come with a cable.

ETA: It didn't work. I can't find the camera when I plug it in via the USB port. Its like its not there.

I'm penny pinching this week but maybe I'll just take pics with the SDHC memory card and then pick up a reader later.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I agree it maybe cheaper to get the cable for the camera than a new card. Then you can also format it while it in the camera.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Go to your camera's website and download the drivers/software for your camera. If your computer is older it more than likely doesn't have the drivers built in. Try that again, then let me know.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Pretty sure I already installed the drivers with the disk that came with the camera. I don't have time right now to seek out the downloads; I have to run and start working dogs and scooping poop. LOL! I can try it later this evening. If not, I'll go with plan A.


----------

